# Michael Rasmussen



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Michael Rasmussen's name is coming up a lot lately here in the forums - has something happened recently? I think I missed the memo.

Also, I'm Danish - so prob biased - but I think Rass was "robbed" of a TdF win back when Rabo dropped him. 
He was never "convicted" of anything except lying about his whereabouts - 
I wonder why some big team has not taken him up when others, who have been suspended for dopeing, are back on top teams?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well let's see*

has a Tour of his career and it turns out instead of being w/ in-laws in Mexico he was in Italy. Now why would he lie about something like that? He broke serious team rules/pro cyclist protocol. He got what he deserved

But I liked the chicken in dots
I liked watching him crash in the TT even better


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Akin to swatting a fly with a nuclear warhead*



atpjunkie said:


> He broke serious team rules/pro cyclist protocol.


For which the only available sanction was kicking him off the team on the cusp of winning the TdF - very reasonable.  

I don't debate that he broke the rules, lied about it, and should have been sanctioned, but I do think that the sanction taken was disproportionate to the offence. However, I understand that others may see that differently.

But that does not address the first part of my question - where is he now (last I heard he was riding for Miche) and why isn't he on a better team? Perhaps his results have been poor, I don't know, but I'm wondering why a former top cyclist like Rasmussen isn't with one of the bigger teams in pro-cycling - anyone (who doesn't enjoy seeing cyclists crash) with a take on that?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

LostViking said:


> For which the only available sanction was kicking him off the team on the cusp of winning the TdF - very reasonable.
> 
> 
> But that does not address the first part of my question - where is he now (last I heard he was riding for Miche) and why isn't he on a better team? Perhaps his results have been poor, I don't know, but I'm wondering why a former top cyclist like Rasmussen isn't with one of the bigger teams in pro-cycling


Well most cyclists coming off from a suspension don't go straight back to a pro-tour level team. They all can't be like vino


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

If Vino can come back and win a Tour de France stage after getting busted so should Rasmussen and Riccardo Ricco.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

enac said:


> If Vino can come back and win a Tour de France stage after getting busted so should Rasmussen and Riccardo Ricco.


since when is it right to win stages? 
Everyone is free to hire MR and RR, no one wants to, why is that vinokourovs fault?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with you, I don't think he should've been removed from the tour.

I haven't heard any recent news about MR, but I would love to see him racing a grand tour or any race again.






LostViking said:


> Michael Rasmussen's name is coming up a lot lately here in the forums - has something happened recently? I think I missed the memo.
> 
> Also, I'm Danish - so prob biased - but I think Rass was "robbed" of a TdF win back when Rabo dropped him.
> He was never "convicted" of anything except lying about his whereabouts -
> I wonder why some big team has not taken him up when others, who have been suspended for dopeing, are back on top teams?


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn, that may be the funniest thing I've seen on this forum!!
UCI could profit from having a sense of humor like that...


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

LostViking said:


> Michael Rasmussen's name is coming up a lot lately here in the forums - has something happened recently? I think I missed the memo.


Didn't he only sign a 1 yr. contract with Miche Silver Cross? If so, I would imagine the rumor mill has him jumping back into an elite level team as soon as he can if they'll have him. He's not a spring chicken (ha) though so he may not get any offers. 

I agree that he ended up with a harsher punishment and/or unofficial black ball from the world of cycling. He's guilty but no more so than Vino, Basso, or Ricco. He certainly isn't as bad as DiLuca who should be banned for life at this point...


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Rasmussen is like another schleck. Climbs but no TT.

RASSY is one of the few who can literally sprint up a col. (maybe stride for stride as CONTY???????????)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

otiebob said:


> Didn't he only sign a 1 yr. contract with Miche Silver Cross? If so, I would imagine the rumor mill has him jumping back into an elite level team as soon as he can if they'll have him. He's not a spring chicken (ha) though so he may not get any offers.
> 
> I agree that he ended up with a harsher punishment and/or unofficial black ball from the world of cycling. He's guilty but no more so than Vino, Basso, or Ricco. He certainly isn't as bad as DiLuca who should be banned for life at this point...


he cancelled his contract with miche when he got mono.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if conti leaves astana, would vino try to bring the chicken onboard? that would be interesting.

as far as why no team is looking at him, they might be. but he, and ricco, were pretty brash about what they were doing (ricco admitting outright, the chicken admitting to lying about his whereabouts). when you get removed from a team because of lying about where you are, it is kind of a bog deal. the team knew the heat was coming, so they off-loaded him.
it was smart for him to take a year contract with a smaller team. look at basso last year.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

LostViking said:


> For which the only available sanction was kicking him off the team on the cusp of winning the TdF - very reasonable.
> 
> I don't debate that he broke the rules, lied about it, and should have been sanctioned, but I do think that the sanction taken was disproportionate to the offence. However, I understand that others may see that differently.
> 
> But that does not address the first part of my question - where is he now (last I heard he was riding for Miche) and why isn't he on a better team? Perhaps his results have been poor, I don't know, but I'm wondering why a former top cyclist like Rasmussen isn't with one of the bigger teams in pro-cycling - anyone (who doesn't enjoy seeing cyclists crash) with a take on that?


Would any company keep an employee who blatantly lied to them about their work?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

He lied about his wherabouts and missed his pee pee test because he was cycling off some sort of go go juice and did not want to get caught.
The team figured the poop was gonna hit the fan and did not want to suffer that embarasment, especialy with the guy in yellow at the TDF. Stuff like that has killed other teams, like Scott, Barlo World, Phonak, ect. Rabo did what they had to do. It was his own fault. Feeling sorry for him is just silly.
Maybe without his secret sauce he's just not as fast anymore, that's why no team has signed him.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I wonder what it feels like to be leading the TdF knowing the reason is because you are pumped full of illegal drugs? 

I also wonder what it feels like to be that fast (artificially) and then to never get that fast again.

And I can kind of, kind of understand the reasons people across all sports give for doping (wanted to get that edge, wanted to stay in the big leagues, etc.) but not really. I played sports my entire life and at a pretty high level in college and it never crossed my mind to cheat. Hell, most of us were on PDD...Performance Diminishing Drugs. All that damn drinking in college surely didn't help our skills


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Rabobank knew about his lies pre-tour, and so could have taken measures beforehand. That's why a court ruled Rasmussen's instant firing was unmerited and Rasmussen got 700.00 euro out of that. Only when Rasmussen was firmly in yellow Rabobank decided Rasmussen had become too high profile and axed him. Teammanager Theo de Rooij resigned the next day, so in a way there was some retribution for how the Rasmussen was treated.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> I also wonder what it feels like to be that fast (artificially) and then to never get that fast again.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.
I suspect the mono thing would have put a damper on his performance.
That said, I bet he is so eager to get back into the top flight pro peloton that he'd sign for cheap! 

Seems he would be a bargain - even if not at his previous form (drug enhanced or otherwise).

Also - people are being busted with old blood tests - don't they have any on Rass?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

weltyed said:


>


ahhh tushay


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

this isn't in the doping forum yet? lol


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

They could make a movie about the rise, the fall and the rise again of Rass. They can call it "The Flying Chicken".


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

The guy is pretty old. He'll be 37 at next year's tour.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bas said:


> this isn't in the doping forum yet? lol


is now.

hit report post and I will get to it quicker.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

weltyed said:


> if conti leaves astana, would vino try to bring the chicken onboard? that would be interesting.


Why not also add Ricco and just become the next Rock Racing? :lol:
(BTW, no more "if" Conti leaves Astana - it's confirmed)


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I really dont get why even mentioning the word doping gets threads moved quicker than snookie downs a shot of so-co.

This thread is about 90% about a comeback and 10% about his past alleged drug use.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Rasmussen is too old. Besides, his '07 near-victory was a fluke anyway since he only became a viable GC when he was given so much time on his earlier breakaway. Being a breakaway specialist is what he trained to be, but no team will ever let him breakaway again, assuming he ever makes it back in the first place. His career is done and finished. Teams rather have some fresh new talent brought onboard.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

moabbiker said:


> Rasmussen is too old. Besides, his '07 near-victory was a fluke anyway since he only became a viable GC when he was given so much time on his earlier breakaway. Being a breakaway specialist is what he trained to be, but no team will ever let him breakaway again, assuming he ever makes it back in the first place. His career is done and finished. Teams rather have some fresh new talent brought onboard.


he crushed contador


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

MR is too old. He would stand no chance. It would have to be a hercules effort. Besides, whatever team takes MR in, the TDF probably won't invite.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

bas said:


> he crushed contador


Speaking of Contador and MR

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/contador-questions-rasmussens-exit-11921

I personally think MR received far too harsh of a judgement and afterwards was blacklisted moreso than several other guys, then again its up to the teams to decide who they hire.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys the chicken is a legend that never got his chance. Had he been riding the tour from a younger age I think Lance would have had a hard time collecting the 7. 

Especially when you consider they really doped hard back then, a fully juiced chicken would have left the others in another zip code.


----------

